# What is the most common cockatiel's disease which kill babies



## drkbb (Mar 27, 2015)

I want to know that: What is the most common cockatiel's infectious and parasitic disease which kill babies? What is your practice? And how can you solve this problem?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lung infection from aspiration most likely. I couldn't tell you the name of the bacteria responsible for it, but adding cayenne pepper to hand feed formula as per srtiels instructions does a pretty good job of fighting it.


----------



## drkbb (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your answer. I wrote about my chicks before. 
( http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=118857)
If my couple are sick or porter and infect the babies, what do you think about this? They're dying in first 48 hours.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I really think you should have the parents seen by a vet if possible, so you can rule out any problems with them that may be passed on to the offspring. I still believe that the hen laying so often would be quite detrimental to her health and if she isn't healthy, her chicks likely won't be either.

Perhaps stop them from breeding for 6 months to a year, and allow them to have one clutch after this rest period and see how it goes.


----------



## amjokai (Jan 9, 2015)

I would guess Bacteria, yeast... I agree you should force her to take a break...


----------



## drkbb (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your answers. I'm from Turkey and our vets don't know everything about cockatiels. Some vets are my friends. My hen is together with us about 3 years, mail is 2 years. She looks very healthy and active. (feathers, poops, appetite) 
I send last died chick's body to pathology lab of Vet's faculty. I'm waiting about result. And I agree to take them a break, too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could try pau d'arco in their water to see if that helps. It also depends on the genes that the babies are getting from the parents.


----------



## drkbb (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for your answer. What is "pau d'arco" ? How can I use it?


----------

